# LGW Mason's Improved



## deepwoods (May 4, 2007)

This ones probobly common, but I'd never seen it.  Clear pint embossed MASON'S  LGW  IMPROVED.  What does     the LGW stand for, Lockport Glass Works? Thanks folks.


----------

